# Windows 10 Resourcenmonitor: Viele harte Fehler



## Neawoulf (15. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einer Weile schon hab ich immer wieder kleine Ruckler, konnte nie die Ursache finden. Ich hab dann mal in den Windows Resourcenmonitor geschaut und bemerkt, dass unter dem Punkt "Arbeitsspeicher" immer wieder harte Fehler auftreten, obwohl noch mehr als die Hälfte vom Speicher frei ist. Gerade hab ich z. B. mal Thunderbird geöffnet und während des Ladenshat der Resourcenmonitor mehr als 700 harte Fehler/s angezeigt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das normal ist.

Paar Infos zu meinem System:

- Windows 10 Home
- Ryzen 1600X (ohne Übertaktung)
- 2x 8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws V CL16 3200 DDR4 Ram
- ASUS B350-Plus Mainboard
- Nvidia GTX 1070 Super Jetstream (ohne Übertaktung bzw. nur die Übertaktung, die ohnehin ab Werk eingestellt ist)
- 500 GB SSD als Systemplatte
- 2 TB HDD als Datenplatte

Dinge, die ich unternommen/ausprobiert habe in den letzten Wochen:

- mehrfach RAM-Tests laufen lassen und keine Fehler gefunden (auch beide Riegel getrennt voneinander)
- sämtliche Festplatten geprüft und keine Fehler gefunden
- Treiber aktualisiert
- Bios aktualisiert
- Verschiedene RAM-Einstellungen im Bios getestet (von Standardwerten bis zu den vom Hersteller angegebenen Maximalwerten)
- in letzter Verzweiflung Windows 10 komplett neu aufgesetzt und alles frisch installiert (vorgestern)


Die Sache ist: Mir gehen jetzt echt die Ideen aus. Ich weiß nicht, ob es ein Hardwaredefekt ist (Tests haben ja nichts ergeben und abgesehen von den Rucklern läuft auch alles sehr stabil), ob es ein Softwareproblem ist (irgendwelche Einstellungen der Auslagerungsdatei? Hab's aktuell vom System verwaltet, automatische Zuteilung zeigt 2944 MB an) oder evtl. irgendeine Bios-Geschichte, die nicht richtig eingestellt ist. Ich will jetzt auch nicht auf Verdacht einfach neuen Speicher kaufen, weil teuer (wie gesagt: Beide Riegel getrennt voneinander getestet und keine Fehler gefunden).

Wenn noch jemand Ideen hat, woran es liegen könnte, was ich noch ausprobieren und testen könnte ... immer her damit!


----------



## _Berge_ (15. August 2018)

Welchen RAM test hast du benutzt? den Windows eigenen?

Versuch mal diesen: MemTest86 - Official Site of the x86 Memory Testing Tool

Vom Stick im UEFI Modus booten, jeden Riegel einzeln und auch beide zusammen

Stecken die Riegel in Slot 2 und 4? 

CPU Kühler zu fest?


----------



## TheNewNow (15. August 2018)

Sowohl mein neues Ryzen System, als auch mein altes Intels System hatten immer viele Harte Fehler. Ich weiß nicht warum, alles läuft perfekt. Ich würde den Wert aufjedenfall nicht zuviel Einfluss einräumen. Lieber mal mem Test drüber laufen lassen, dann kann man zumindest den RAM ausschließen.

Ansonsten wäre es noch interessant bei welchen Programmen die Ruckler auftreten. Vielleicht liegts daran.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. August 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Welchen RAM test hast du benutzt? den Windows eigenen?
> 
> Versuch mal diesen: MemTest86 - Official Site of the x86 Memory Testing Tool
> 
> ...



Ich hab MemTest86 für den Test genutzt. Und ja, ich glaube die Riegel stecken in Slot 2 und 4. Macht es einen Unterschied das zu ändern? Die Slots scheinen ja zu funktionieren, sonst hätte ich ja sicher Fehlermeldungen beim Test bekommen. CPU-Kühler ist definitiv fest drauf, hab auch keine Temperaturprobleme mit CPU oder GPU.



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Sowohl mein neues Ryzen System, als auch mein altes Intels System hatten immer viele Harte Fehler. Ich weiß nicht warum, alles läuft perfekt. Ich würde den Wert aufjedenfall nicht zuviel Einfluss einräumen. Lieber mal mem Test drüber laufen lassen, dann kann man zumindest den RAM ausschließen.
> 
> Ansonsten wäre es noch interessant bei welchen Programmen die Ruckler auftreten. Vielleicht liegts daran.



Wie gesagt: Ram ist getestet und hat keine Fehler ausgespuckt. Deutlich merke ich die Ruckler vor allem beim Spielen (Mikroruckler bei Rennspielen in VR haben mich auf das Problem erst aufmerksam gemacht), aber manchmal auch im Browser, wo das Browserfenster ab und zu kurz freezt. Ich bin auch nicht sicher, ob das wirklich die Ursache ist, aber in Wochen der Fehlersuche ist das der einzige messbare bzw. angezeigte Punkt, wo tatsächlich irgendwas nicht zu stimmen scheint. Und wie gesagt: Windows + alle Treiber sind gerade seit zwei Tagen frisch drauf, ein "schmutziges" Betriebssystem kann also definitiv auch nicht die Ursache sein.


----------



## MircoSfot (15. August 2018)

Die Fehler deuten einfach nur auf zu wenig RAM, was eigentlich nicht sein kann. Microsoft arbeitet bestimmt mit den Speicheriresen zusammen und haben diesen ''Fehler'' erfunden um uns das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen


----------



## Neawoulf (16. August 2018)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Die Fehler deuten einfach nur auf zu wenig RAM, was eigentlich nicht sein kann. Microsoft arbeitet bestimmt mit den Speicheriresen zusammen und haben diesen ''Fehler'' erfunden um uns das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen



Definitiv, wenn 4 von 12 GB belegt sind, ist Ram-Knappheit wohl nicht die Ursache 

Aber ok, wenn ihr sagt, das wäre halbwegs normal bei den Ryzensystemen, werde ich mal schauen, ob es nicht doch andere Ursachen gibt. Gerade kam ja ein Hotfix für den aktuellen Nvidia Treiber raus, evtl. ändert der ja was. Wird heute Abend erstmal getestet.


----------



## Janna (16. August 2018)

Hi Neawoulf,

ich hatte exakt das gleiche Problem mit identischen RAM und meinem System. 
Hatte auch die 2x 8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws V CL16 3200 DDR4 Ram....
Nach etlichen erfolglosen Tests hab ich die dann gegen die Corsair LPX 3200 Variante ausgetauscht, die waren zu der Zeit ca. 30€ teurer, jedoch war danach das Problem mit den Mikrorucklern verschwunden (obwohl der RAM laut dem Memtest etc. in Ordnung war.)

Auch hatte ich Probleme mit dem vorletzten Nvidia Treiber und meiner 1080. 
Hatte bis der letzte jetzt raus kam alles an Treibern gelöscht und einen älteren Treiber von März noch installiert. Damit gab es dann auch keine Probleme mehr.
Der neueste Treiber funktioniert seitdem auch ohne Probleme.
Ich denke aber auch, dass Windows 10 einiges mit der Geschichte zutun hat, da seit dem Wechsel von Win 7 die Frametimes etc. in Spielen schlechter wurde (besonders seit dem letzten Funktionsupdate).
Hoffe auch, dass Microsoft sich das ganze mal anschaut.....

Hast du mal nachgeschaut, ob evtl. irgendwas interessantes in der Ereignisanzeige steht?

lg


----------



## Neawoulf (16. August 2018)

Janna schrieb:


> Hi Neawoulf,
> 
> ich hatte exakt das gleiche Problem mit identischen RAM und meinem System.
> Hatte auch die 2x 8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws V CL16 3200 DDR4 Ram....
> ...



Beim nächsten Mal werde ich dann wohl mal nen Bogen um den G.Skill Speicher machen. Wird halt immer als erstes vorgeschlagen, ist günstig und daher recht beliebt. Aber erstmal werde ich mir jetzt keinen Speicher kaufen, nächstes Jahr werde ich evtl. wieder zu Intel wechseln, da ich mich wieder mehr mit Flugsimulationen beschäftigen will und dafür einfach die Ryzen Singlecore-Performance ein bisschen zu schwach ist. Dann verkaufe ich einfach den ganzen Batzen aus CPU, Ram und Mainboard und dann greife ich auch zu anderem Speicher (Corsair ist mal notiert).

Wobei die Frametimes bis vor einigen Wochen bei mir noch ok waren. Nicht übermäßig großartig, aber nichts, was besonders aufgefallen ist oder gestört hat. Fing alles mit nem Bios Update + Treiberdrumherum an (Mainboard, Soundtreiber und ich glaube auch den letzten Nvidia Treiber hab ich zu der Zeit installiert). Wie gesagt: Ich muss mal den Nvidia Hotfix heute Abend durchtesten, evtl. liegt's ja wirklich daran.

Zur Ereignisanzeige: Nichts, was irgendwie auf Speicher-, Performance- oder Stabilitätsprobleme hindeutet.


----------



## Replikator84 (18. Dezember 2018)

Guten Morgen, 
Ich hab in letzten Wochen auch diese gleichen "Fehler" entdeckt.... aber ich habe Corsair Dominator 16GB DDR4 RAM, und die laufen mit  XMP.... 

Wenn ich den Total Commander öffne, merke ich es extrem, und auch nach Benutzung von Itunes... da ruckelt einiges... 

Aber, ich hab dieses Problem erst seit ich Windows 1809 drauf hab, den Insider Build, wegen Battlefield5 und RTX


----------



## Dudelll (18. Dezember 2018)

Kannst ja einfach wieder auf die alte Bios Version zurück flashen und prüfen ob das Problem dann weg ist. 

Ansonsten könnt ich mir auch gut vorstellen das es noch Probleme mit der neuesten win Version gibt.

Falls du ne ssd hast und die recht voll sein sollte probier mal der mehr Platz zu schaffen, es gibt teilweise seltsame Probleme mit einigen ssds in Verbindung mit ryzen und dem Windows Trim.


----------



## HisN (18. Dezember 2018)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Die Fehler deuten einfach nur auf zu wenig RAM, was eigentlich nicht sein kann. Microsoft arbeitet bestimmt mit den Speicheriresen zusammen und haben diesen ''Fehler'' erfunden um uns das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen





Neawoulf schrieb:


> Definitiv, wenn 4 von 12 GB belegt sind, ist Ram-Knappheit wohl nicht die Ursache




Das ist halt eine Beobachtung und eine falsche Schlussfolgerung. Ein Page Fault ist einfach nur: Daten sind nicht im RAM und müssen aus der Auslagerungsdatei oder von der HDD geholt werden. Was ja ganz normal ist, wenn Du ein Programm neu startest. Das kennt das OS ja noch nicht^^

Wenn es ein 32-Bit-Programm ist, dass die Page-Faults erzeugt, dann kannst Du so viel freies RAM haben wie Du möchtest, das Programm kann sowieso nur 2GB RAM und 2GB Auslagerung benutzen, dann ist sein 32-Bit-Adressbereich aufgebraucht.


----------



## Zimmerzirwes123 (28. September 2019)

Hey, guten. 

Hab die gleichen Fehler. Immer wieder kleine Ruckler - immer aber wieder auch riesengroße. Hab meinen PC Schritt für Schritt optimiert um Fehlerquellen herauszufinden. Hatte anfangs einen 1700x, eine Vega56 und die von dir genannten RipJaws. Zuerst habe ich die Grafikkarte gewechselt. Natürlich nicht nur wegen dem Ruckeln - sondern primär wegen der Leistung. Das hatte absolut gar nichts gebracht. Dann habe ich die CPU ausgetauscht. Habe jetzt einen 3700x - die Fehler sind noch da, aber weitaus weniger vorhanden. Dann habe ich - da mein Netzteil bei den heftigen Rucklern Knarzgeräusche gemacht hat - das Netzteil ausgetauscht. Ebenfalls keinen Erfolg. Das Knarzen war anscheinend eine Schutzschaltung. Da ich dann erst auf die RAM-Auslastung gekommen bin (je größer die Ram-Auslastung - je mehr Ruckler) habe ich noch den Ram gegen die Flare X ausgetauscht. CL14. Mit dem Resultat, dass die Ruckler immer weniger wurden. Wenn ich jetzt die Settings ein wenig runterschraube, dann hab ich ein vergleichsweise flüssiges System. Nicht komplett zufriedenstellend für das Geld - aber immerhin läuft alles an sich ganz gut. 

Wollte eventuell - wenn es günstiger wird - auch noch ein anderes Mainboard testen. Habe momentan das Asus Prime X370 Pro. Ich könnte mir wirklich vorstellen, dass sich mit dem Austausch dann die Fehler ausmerzen lassen - ist ja eben (aus meiner Laiensicht) die Funkstelle von allem. 

Hast du es denn irgendwie hinbekommen mit den Rucklern? Oder hast du dich damit abgefunden? 

Grüße


----------



## Neawoulf (29. September 2019)

Zimmerzirwes123 schrieb:


> Hey, guten.
> 
> Hab die gleichen Fehler. Immer wieder kleine Ruckler - immer aber wieder auch riesengroße. Hab meinen PC Schritt für Schritt optimiert um Fehlerquellen herauszufinden. Hatte anfangs einen 1700x, eine Vega56 und die von dir genannten RipJaws. Zuerst habe ich die Grafikkarte gewechselt. Natürlich nicht nur wegen dem Ruckeln - sondern primär wegen der Leistung. Das hatte absolut gar nichts gebracht. Dann habe ich die CPU ausgetauscht. Habe jetzt einen 3700x - die Fehler sind noch da, aber weitaus weniger vorhanden. Dann habe ich - da mein Netzteil bei den heftigen Rucklern Knarzgeräusche gemacht hat - das Netzteil ausgetauscht. Ebenfalls keinen Erfolg. Das Knarzen war anscheinend eine Schutzschaltung. Da ich dann erst auf die RAM-Auslastung gekommen bin (je größer die Ram-Auslastung - je mehr Ruckler) habe ich noch den Ram gegen die Flare X ausgetauscht. CL14. Mit dem Resultat, dass die Ruckler immer weniger wurden. Wenn ich jetzt die Settings ein wenig runterschraube, dann hab ich ein vergleichsweise flüssiges System. Nicht komplett zufriedenstellend für das Geld - aber immerhin läuft alles an sich ganz gut.
> 
> ...



Gute Info mit dem RAM. Tatsächlich hab ich das Problem nie wirklich gelöst bekommen, obwohl ich auch inzwischen CPU (Ryzen 1600x ---> Ryzen 3600), GPU (GTX 1070 ---> RTX 2080) und ne neue SSD (Samsung 860 1TB) aufgerüstet habe und auch Windows zweimal neu installiert wurde. Speicher (Ripjaws 3200), Mainboard (Asus Prime B350 Plus) und PSU (BeQuiet Straight Power E9 600W) sind noch die alten, werden bei Gelegenheit aber wohl auch noch ausgetauscht. Allerdings finde ich die Preise für die 570er Mainboards aktuell ein wenig happig und hoffe, dass sich da noch ein bisschen was tut, weswegen ich erstmal nur die oben genannten Komponenten getauscht habe. In einem Fall lagen die Ruckler bei mir definitiv am Realtek-Sound, den ich daraufhin komplett im Bios deaktiviert habe. Inzwischen nutze ich dafür ein externes USB-Mikrofon, das auch Sound ausspuckt. Aber davon abgesehen hab ich auch immer wieder kleine Ruckler/Freezes in Spielen, die vor allem CPU-limitiert sind (in meinem Fall diverse Flug- und Rennsimulationen). Bei Spielen, in denen die GPU limitiert läuft alles eigentlich ziemlich glatt.

Übrigens hab ich vor kurzem mal nen Hardware Benchmark bei UserBenchmark durchlaufen lassen und die meisten Komponenten haben auf durchschnittlichem oder überdurchschnittlichem Niveau performt. Der Speicher allerdings nicht, der wurde DEUTLICH langsamer, als der Durchschnitt gemessen. Dazu muss ich allerdings sagen, dass ich den aus Stabilitätsgründen immer auf 2933 Mhz laufen lasse und nicht auf vollen 3200 Mhz. Trotzdem macht passt da der gemessene prozentuale Unterschied nicht (hab die genauen Zahlen nicht mehr im Kopf), der gemessene Unterschied ist deutlich größer, als der Taktunterschied. Von daher könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass der RAM irgendwie das Problem ist. In Zukunft wird es wohl keine Ripjaws mehr für mich geben.


----------

